# Aruba Beach Club



## karentrimmer (Nov 27, 2012)

Thinking about staying there in May of 2013.   Would or should we get a rental car to enjoy the island?  Is there a grocery store within walking distance of the resort?  Does ABC offer free parking if we do get a rental car or is there a fee to park?  Also need all suggestions on where to eat and what is a must do while we are there.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 28, 2012)

Grocery store is NOT in walking distance unless you want to trek and it is very hot!  Parking is free.  I would get a car as I'm at Costa Linda next door (try our oceanside restaurant) and find it alot easier.  Go to aruba-bb.com and aruba.com for restaurant reviews and lots of good info in the forums.  Linda


----------



## Anne S (Nov 28, 2012)

ABC does have a convenience store for items such as milk, juices, bread, eggs, cereal, canned stuff and the like, but for real food you need to go to the supermarkets, which are all clustered together, but a 20-30 minute walk.

You can get by with buses and taxis, but we always rent a car for the convenience. Parking is free but since the lot is shared with Casa Del Mar it can be rather crowded. However, we have always managed to find a spot.

Both ABC and CDM have beachside restaurants. If you are a carnivore you will love the French Steakhouse at Bucuti, which is the resort next to ABC.


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Divi group of timeshares next to ABC and CDM have a shuttle that runs around their properties, one end being the Alhambra casino and the other a short walk from the super markets. It worked for us.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 29, 2012)

I guess I should have said on the beach restaurants as in CDM and now Costa Linda not ABC but short walk to each


----------



## karentrimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks for all the info guys.  Are there any excursions or things that are a must do while there?  I am also happy just sitting at the beach the entire week but don't want to miss something that is a must do.


----------

